# Calcul du premier salaire pour septembre



## Lenou76 (11 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour
Je commence un contrat le 12sept, ma mensualisation est 540 euros net  à  savoir que je fais 135h/ mois, 36 h / semaine, je travaille 4 jours/ semaine , taux horaire 4€
Ma question comment je  vais calculer le salaire du mois,
Adaptation lundi 12 : 1h
                     Mardi 13 : 2h
                      Jeudi 15 : 8h
                       Vendredi : 8h
Merci pour votre réponse


----------



## mamytata (11 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir,

Vous faites le calcul suivant :  salaire mensuel / nbr d'heures de travail potentiel = retenue horaire

Vous prenez toutes les heures potentielles depuis le 1er septembre.

Vous multipliez la retenue horaire par le nbr d'heures non faites.

Vous aurez alors la somme à déduire


----------



## Pioupiou (12 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,

votre mensualisation 
36 x 45/ 12 x 5,1203 = 691,2405 € brut ou 691,2405 x  0,7812 = 540 € net

Calcul de cassation
 Calcul absence du 1 au 14 Septembre  64 h contractuelles normales -3h d'adaptation faite = -61h normales
Déduction heures normales (691,2405 / 144 h) x 61h =  292,8172€ brut
 soit un salaire à déclarer de 691,24 - 292,82€ = 398,42€ brut x 0,7812 = 311,25€ net
Heures à déclarer 398,4233 / 5,1203 = 77,81h arrondi à 78h
 Nombre de jour d'activité 15 x 398,4233 / 691,2405 = 8,65j arrondi à 9j


----------



## Lenou76 (12 Septembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup


----------

